# como conectar un equalizador, pre-amplificador y leds



## pett1921 (Jun 13, 2011)

pues pretendo hacerme un amplificador con todos los juguetes el amplificador ya lo tengo en la mira es este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/

me gustaria ponerle un ecualizador, no se mucho de cuantas bandas ponerle de 3 o de 5 sera para uso hogareno.
en el post del amplificador recomiendan ponerle un pre-amplificador porque si se conecta directo sin pre a un mp3 o computador se escucha mas bajo. asi que como conectaria el conjunto:
amplificador +  pre-amplificador+ ecualizador + luces audioritmicas 
las luces serian por ocio y que diferencia hay entre audioritmicas y un VUmetro


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2011)

pett1921 dijo:


> asi que como conectaria el conjunto:
> amplificador +  pre-amplificador+ ecualizador + luces audioritmicas



Yo digo que seria:
AUDIO DE PC---ECUALIZADOR---PREAMPLIFICADOR---AMPLIFICADOR---LUCES AUDIORRITMICAS O VUMETRO

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 13, 2011)

mmm si seria buena opcion yaque tengo elegido el amplificador namas me falta el pre y el equalizador u otra cosa las luces se conectan despues del amplificador porque no se supone que siendo un amplificador de 100w podria quemar los leds


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 13, 2011)

pett1921 dijo:


> u otra cosa las luces se conectan despues del amplificador porque no se supone que siendo un amplificador de 100w podria quemar los leds



Pues entonces el VUMETRO que sea del qu mide la potencia y la maxima potencia que miden si no mal recuerdo son 100w (pero pico, no creas que vas a tener 100w efectivos), y en todo caso si los pones antes del ampli, simplemente estos no prenden

http://fadisel.es/cebek-electronica/vumeters/vumeter-12-leds-cebek-vm-23_R_308_452.aspx


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 13, 2011)

mmm ese usa un circuito integrado pero no dice cual es


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2011)

y aunque lo dijera, no trae diagrama :estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:
Pero creo que es el LM3914 o 15 o 16, pero es con uno y se puede hacer eso, solo *BUSCA*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2011)

pett1921 dijo:


> mmm ese usa un circuito integrado pero no dice cual es



Parece ser un integrado *UAA180*


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2011)

yo unavez hice todo, el diseño, el diagrama en la hoja, todo el pcb por serigrafia de mi vumetro con UAA180 y cuando lo hiba a comprar me dijeron que valia $800(cada integrado), ¿por un vumetro que puede ser igual al LM3915? NI LOCO!


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 14, 2011)

bueno a investigar sobre el lm3915 
pd: cuanto seria el equivalente de $800 en dolares porque aqui en mi pais no es casi nada

mmm me gusto este 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vu-meter-60-db-rango-12141/


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2011)

Por estas latitudes cuesta (Aprox.) *3,50 U$* y el LM3916 casi lo mismo.


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 14, 2011)

mm no es tan caro esperava como 10 o 20U$ me gusto mucho tu VUmeter y ahora viendo el rango de 60db como podria calcular la salida aprox en decibeles del amplificador para que el VUmeter vaya bien
pd:que bueno que tengo una profesora de frances jejejej


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por estas latitudes cuesta (Aprox.) *3,50 U$* y el LM3916 casi lo mismo.


????
Seguro'?, porque por aca estaba en $800 pesos y en todas las tiendas como AG ELECTRONICA y esas me daban el mismo o mayor precio


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 14, 2011)

como dirian por mi ciudad :  te quisieron estafar


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2011)

sera???? en todas las tiendas???? sin que sepan quien era???? siendosiempre solo a mi???? y nadie decia que era caro???? sera????


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 14, 2011)

jajajajaj quiza cuando tenga plata me armo el amplificador y el vumetro con el 3916 y te digo en cuanto me salieron aqui en mi ciudad, por cierto fogonazo por mas que busco el esquema del amplificador no lo encuentro en el post nada mas esta uno que uso guillemn (creo) pero lo saco de otra pag o es ese


----------

